# 200 DVC Points for Rent Aulani from $18 per point, will check any resort



## Dracula

An experienced DVC Member with more DVC points than we can use this year, I am looking to make reservations for rent. The points can be used to book reservations at their home resort within an 11-month window, or at any resort, except Riviera, within 7 months.

The following points are available:
- 13 points @ $18 per point - these can be used to make reservations at any resort through November 30th, 2022 (can borrow a few extra points to make a larger reservation).
- 200 March 2023 Aulani AUL points @ $20 per point. These can be used to book Aulani starting March 2023.

I am happy to check availability for you. To actually book a reservation, we need to exchange information through the DISBoards PM system (https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/).

I am using a rental contract and accept payments through PayPal friends and family, Venmo or Zelle. Sorry, I cannot accept credit cards. A payment plan is also available.


----------



## Amber Drogowski

Hello! I am interested in a Studio at the Polynesian February 23rd-February 27.


----------



## Dracula

Amber Drogowski said:


> Hello! I am interested in a Studio at the Polynesian February 23rd-February 27.


A deluxe studio, standard view, is available for 106 points.

To continue, please send me a PM with the names, address, email and telephone numbers for the adults, names and ages of the children.


----------



## 74Kilos

Sent a PM for May 2-9 2023 in a standard studio at Poly. Thanks!


----------



## Donald Noah

Need 2 nights studio at poly for sept 15-17.  Please let me know if there is availability and how much.


----------



## Minnie's House

Is there availability  9/9-9/12/22?


----------



## Dracula

Donald Noah said:


> Need 2 nights studio at poly for sept 15-17.  Please let me know if there is availability and how much.


Unfortunately, there is no availability.


----------



## Dracula

Minnie's House said:


> Is there availability  9/9-9/12/22?


I sent you a PM with options.


----------



## Donald Noah

Dracula said:


> Unfortunately, there is no availability.





Dracula said:


> Unfortunately, there is no availability.





Dracula said:


> Unfortunately, there is no availability.


----------



## Donald Noah

So what options are available for those dates?


----------



## Dracula

Donald Noah said:


> So what options are available for those dates?


There are rooms available at Saratoga Springs. The most economical is a standard 1-bedroom villa for 47 points.

Please note you will need to meet the requirements for using the PM system in order to exchange the info required to actually complete a reservation.


----------



## mantis802

Any thing available 7/2-7/7.  Prefer studio for 3 adults 2 kids, or 1-bedroom if nothing else availabel.  thanks


----------



## sumlthomp

Looking for Poly or BWV Studio, 2/24-3/1/23, 5 people


----------



## Dracula

mantis802 said:


> Any thing available 7/2-7/7.  Prefer studio for 3 adults 2 kids, or 1-bedroom if nothing else availabel.  thanks


There is no availability for the entire period. If, however, you have some flexibility on the dates, send me a PM so we can make a reservation. Thank you!


----------



## Dracula

sumlthomp said:


> Looking for Poly or BWV Studio, 2/24-3/1/23, 5 people


A studio, standard view, is available for 181 points - I am sending you a PM.


----------



## wareaglefan444

anything available for 2 adults, studio, 3 or 4 nights at either bay lake, or boardwalk, anytime date first 2 weeks of november or december. Thanks


----------



## Dracula

wareaglefan444 said:


> anything available for 2 adults, studio, 3 or 4 nights at either bay lake, or boardwalk, anytime date first 2 weeks of november or december. Thanks


I am sending you a PM


----------



## cubgirl78

Hi...anything available for 2 studios (4 adults) at Poly early may? Open to other resorts as well.


----------



## Martie Parker

Any availability for any 2 or 3 consecutive nights in  a studio Jun 24-28, 2022?


----------



## Dracula

Martie Parker said:


> Any availability for any 2 or 3 consecutive nights in  a studio Jun 24-28, 2022?


There is a studio at Saratoga Springs, 6/26-28, for 28 points...


----------



## Dracula

cubgirl78 said:


> Hi...anything available for 2 studios (4 adults) at Poly early may? Open to other resorts as well.


There is plenty of availability in May at Polynesian - you can pick your dates. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Medicmarc

Anything for July 2, 3 or 4th. Any resort…


----------



## Dracula

Medicmarc said:


> Anything for July 2, 3 or 4th. Any resort…


There are some options for one night only. I cannot give the details in the thread, so please PM your phone number and I will call you to discuss options.


----------



## Medicmarc

Dracula said:


> There are some options for one night only. I cannot give the details in the thread, so please PM your phone number and I will call you to discuss options.


Are you able to PM the details???


----------



## Dracula

Medicmarc said:


> Are you able to PM the details???


I will PM you


----------



## Dracula

Medicmarc said:


> Are you able to PM the details???


Actually, you are not qualified for PM yet, so sorry.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## auntie_raine

I'm working on getting my post count up so I can PM. I'm looking at going to DW 1/4/23-1/18/23. We will be 3 adults, 2 teens, 1 child. I'd like to do at least a 2 bedroom. I have no idea what that cost would be or number of points.  I've priced regular rooms etc. But would really rather do a condo type room.


----------



## Dracula

auntie_raine said:


> I'm working on getting my post count up so I can PM. I'm looking at going to DW 1/4/23-1/18/23. We will be 3 adults, 2 teens, 1 child. I'd like to do at least a 2 bedroom. I have no idea what that cost would be or number of points.  I've priced regular rooms etc. But would really rather do a condo type room.


There is no 2-bedroom villa available right now for 14 nights starting 1/4. But if you are flexible we can stitch a reservation with stays at multiple resorts. Once you get qualified for PM, we can exchange contact info and discuss options.


----------



## krissymickey

Any studios available for the first or second week in dec  2022 3 people


----------



## Dracula

krissymickey said:


> Any studios available for the first or second week in dec  2022 3 people



I sent you a PM


----------



## Reederae

Hello! Is there any availability for Poly or AKV on 12/4 (or 12/5)-12/10? Either a studio or 1 bedroom but 1 bedroom preferred. Thank you!


----------



## Dracula

Reederae said:


> Hello! Is there any availability for Poly or AKV on 12/4 (or 12/5)-12/10? Either a studio or 1 bedroom but 1 bedroom preferred. Thank you!


There is no studio / 1BR / 2BR available at any of the WDW DVC resorts for this period, sorry.


----------



## KimVera

I am looking for something 7/22-7/25 or 7/23-7/25. Also 11/16-11/19.


----------



## Dracula

KimVera said:


> I am looking for something 7/22-7/25 or 7/23-7/25. Also 11/16-11/19.


I will check availability, but you would also need to get set up for the PM service with DISBoards so we can exchange contact info.


----------



## Dracula

Dracula said:


> I will check availability, but you would also need to get set up for the PM service with DISBoards so we can exchange contact info.





KimVera said:


> I am looking for something 7/22-7/25 or 7/23-7/25. Also 11/16-11/19.


There is availability for both intervals, let's connect through PM.


----------



## KimVera

Dracula said:


> There is availability for both intervals, let's connect through PM.


Ok. I am new to DISBoard. I will not be able to PM until tomorrow.


----------



## jad215

Hello! We are looking to get a contract set up to book Poly Lake View Studio (235 points) October 16-25 2023 for when the booking window opens in November. I believe your December 2022 use year would cover that time correct? Experienced renter and could provide references if needed. Thank you!


----------



## wmm1126

We have a very flexible vacation schedule. Is there anything with a start date of: 
Nov 30-Dec 10 (can start our vacation any of those days) 
for 7-10 nights? Studio or 1 bedroom at any resort. We are not picky


----------



## Jarthur

Hello, I’m interested in poly (studio) for September 5-7, 2022 if available


----------



## aerxo17

Hi! I'm interested in a Poly Lake Studio for August 21-23 2022! Thank you!


----------



## frapdawn

Hi there. I was just looking for a 1 bd at okw on October 20th 2022. We already have a stay but wanted to add a day. Thanks so much. 3 adults and a 12 yo and a 1yo


----------



## Dracula

jad215 said:


> Hello! We are looking to get a contract set up to book Poly Lake View Studio (235 points) October 16-25 2023 for when the booking window opens in November. I believe your December 2022 use year would cover that time correct? Experienced renter and could provide references if needed. Thank you!


I sent you a PM


----------



## Dracula

wmm1126 said:


> We have a very flexible vacation schedule. Is there anything with a start date of:
> Nov 30-Dec 10 (can start our vacation any of those days)
> for 7-10 nights? Studio or 1 bedroom at any resort. We are not picky


I love the flexibility - sent you a PM with options


----------



## Dracula

Jarthur said:


> Hello, I’m interested in poly (studio) for September 5-7, 2022 if available


It is not available, but there is availability at other resorts. Send me a PM if you are flexible with the resort (you need to complete the PM qualification first).


----------



## Dracula

aerxo17 said:


> Hi! I'm interested in a Poly Lake Studio for August 21-23 2022! Thank you!


Hello - this is available for 50 DVC points. To complete your reservation, however, you need to get qualified for the PM service first so we can exchange info. See instructions in first post on the thread.


----------



## Dracula

aerxo17 said:


> Hi! I'm interested in a Poly Lake Studio for August 21-23 2022! Thank you!


This is not available, sorry. Are you flexible with the resort?


----------



## frapdawn

frapdawn said:


> Hi there. I was just looking for a 1 bd at okw on October 20th 2022. We already have a stay but wanted to add a day. Thanks so much. 3 adults and a 12 yo and a 1yo


----------



## Dracula

frapdawn said:


> Hi there. I was just looking for a 1 bd at okw on October 20th 2022. We already have a stay but wanted to add a day. Thanks so much. 3 adults and a 12 yo and a 1yo


It is not available, but there is availability at other resorts and we can waitlist OKW. Send me a PM if you are flexible with the resort.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Tew154

Hello,

I am looking for a Boardwalk Villa studio January 28th 2023 to February 3rd 2023.  Also flexible on the resort if need be. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

Tew154 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a Boardwalk Villa studio January 28th 2023 to February 3rd 2023.  Also flexible on the resort if need be.
> 
> Thanks!


This is available for 93 DVC points, but I cannot book it yet because I do not have Boardwalk points, so can only book 7 months ahead, on 6/28.

Also, to rent points from a DVC member here, you would need to get set up for the PM system + instructions are in my original post.

If I have points remaining on 6/28, I would be happy to book this for you. But to get it booked now, you should try finding an owner with Boardwalk points.


----------



## Michaelene De Boer

Hello, I am looking for a 1 bedroom (preferably ocean view) at Aulani for 4 nights, Nov 16-20. Thank you!


----------



## Dracula

Michaelene De Boer said:


> Hello, I am looking for a 1 bedroom (preferably ocean view) at Aulani for 4 nights, Nov 16-20. Thank you!


I am sending you a PM


----------



## Tew154

Dracula said:


> This is available for 93 DVC points, but I cannot book it yet because I do not have Boardwalk points, so can only book 7 months ahead, on 6/28.
> 
> Also, to rent points from a DVC member here, you would need to get set up for the PM system + instructions are in my original post.
> 
> If I have points remaining on 6/28, I would be happy to book this for you. But to get it booked now, you should try finding an owner with Boardwalk points.


Working on the PM status now.  Will stay in touch


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining points updated


----------



## softballpooh

Any availability for a 2 bedroom at any resort in WDW Jan. 3-9, 2023?


----------



## Dracula

softballpooh said:


> Any availability for a 2 bedroom at any resort in WDW Jan. 3-9, 2023?


Unfortunately not, the longest availability in this interval is three nights at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Wilkie

I think I’ve sent you a PM re any availability for one bed DVC 9-12 September 2022 (ie checking out on 12th)


----------



## Dracula

Wilkie said:


> I think I’ve sent you a PM re any availability for one bed DVC 9-12 September 2022 (ie checking out on 12th)


Thank you - PM sent


----------



## Dracula

The points are still available.


----------



## one eye green guy

Dracula said:


> An experienced renter with more DVC points than we can use this year, I am looking to transfer points, make reservations for rent, or both. The points can be used to book reservations at their home resort within an 11-month window, or at any resort, except Riviera, within 7 months.
> 
> The following points are available:
> - 500 350 December 2020 Polynesian PVB points @$18 per point - these can be used to make reservations at any resort through November 2022.
> - 600 December 2021 Polynesian PVB points @ $21 per point (can transfer).
> - 600 300 December 2022 Polynesian PVB points @ 22 per point (can transfer).
> - 185 February 2023 Saratoga Springs SSR points @ 19 per point (can transfer).
> - 160 February 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> - 770 March 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> 
> I am happy to check availability for you. To actually book a reservation, we need to exchange information through the DISBoards PM system (https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/). At this time I cannot make bookings for less than 50 DVC points.
> 
> I am using a rental contract and accept payments through PayPal friends and family, Venmo or Zelle. Sorry, I cannot accept credit cards. A payment plan is also available.
> 
> 
> Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> An experienced renter with more DVC points than we can use this year, I am looking to transfer points, make reservations for rent, or both. The points can be used to book reservations at their home resort within an 11-month window, or at any resort, except Riviera, within 7 months.
> 
> The following points are available:
> - 500 350 December 2020 Polynesian PVB points @$18 per point - these can be used to make reservations at any resort through November 2022.
> - 600 December 2021 Polynesian PVB points @ $21 per point (can transfer).
> - 600 300 December 2022 Polynesian PVB points @ 22 per point (can transfer).
> - 185 February 2023 Saratoga Springs SSR points @ 19 per point (can transfer).
> - 160 February 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> - 770 March 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> 
> I am happy to check availability for you. To actually book a reservation, we need to exchange information through the DISBoards PM system (https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/). At this time I cannot make bookings for less than 50 DVC points.
> 
> I am using a rental contract and accept payments through PayPal friends and family, Venmo or Zelle. Sorry, I cannot accept credit cards. A payment plan is also available.
> 
> 
> 
> Points still available to transfer?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dracula

Yes, the points are still available to transfer as indicated.


----------



## Navarra

PM sent


----------



## francika

Dracula said:


> An experienced renter with more DVC points than we can use this year, I am looking to transfer points, make reservations for rent, or both. The points can be used to book reservations at their home resort within an 11-month window, or at any resort, except Riviera, within 7 months.
> 
> The following points are available:
> - 500 350 December 2020 Polynesian PVB points @$18 per point - these can be used to make reservations at any resort through November 2022.
> - 600 December 2021 Polynesian PVB points @ $21 per point (can transfer).
> - 600 300 December 2022 Polynesian PVB points @ 22 per point (can transfer).
> - 185 February 2023 Saratoga Springs SSR points @ 19 per point (can transfer).
> - 160 February 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> - 770 March 2023 Aulani AUL points @ 20 per point (can transfer).
> 
> I am happy to check availability for you. To actually book a reservation, we need to exchange information through the DISBoards PM system (https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/). At this time I cannot make bookings for less than 50 DVC points.
> 
> I am using a rental contract and accept payments through PayPal friends and family, Venmo or Zelle. Sorry, I cannot accept credit cards. A payment plan is also available.


Good afternoon!

Checking to see if there is availability 8/22/22-8/28/22 for a 1-bedroom at boardwalk or kidani using the $18/point Polynesian pvb pool.

Thank you!!


----------



## Dracula

francika said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Checking to see if there is availability 8/22/22-8/28/22 for a 1-bedroom at boardwalk or kidani using the $18/point Polynesian pvb pool.
> 
> Thank you!!


Hello,

There is indeed availability at Animal Kingdom Kidani, savanna view, for 212 points - would this work?


----------



## Vhenwood12

Hi, I am looking for 250 points for two Poly studios from December 3 through December 10, 2022. We used Dave's for our last trip but they're not nearly as helpful now as they were four years ago so I'm looking for a direct through owner rental.


----------



## Dracula

Vhenwood12 said:


> Hi, I am looking for 250 points for two Poly studios from December 3 through December 10, 2022. We used Dave's for our last trip but they're not nearly as helpful now as they were four years ago so I'm looking for a direct through owner rental.


I am sending you a PM


----------



## Dracula

Vhenwood12 said:


> Hi, I am looking for 250 points for two Poly studios from December 3 through December 10, 2022. We used Dave's for our last trip but they're not nearly as helpful now as they were four years ago so I'm looking for a direct through owner rental.


Actually, I was not able to send a PM because, as a new user, you have not yet qualified for PM.

Unfortunately for your dates there is no availability in the DVC system, so unless you find someone who has booked those exact dates, not DVC member, or Dave, would be able to book those. Maybe availability would open up later, but December is always very busy at Disney and people book ahead, sorry.


----------



## mkaucher

:hello
Looking for points for two grand Floridian studios for May 1-6, 2023


----------



## Dracula

mkaucher said:


> :hello
> Looking for points for two grand Floridian studios for May 1-6, 2023


You would need to find a DVC member with Grand Floridian (VGF) as home resort. Unfortunately I do not have any VGF points available for rental at this time.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Mtran6

I would like to inquire about getting the Aulani points transfer.  Borrowing limits are affecting my plans for next year.  

Working on getting the post numbers up to be able to do PMs.


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available


----------



## jodistrock

Dracula said:


> Points are still available


I'm tossing around 2 nights at Aulani prior to a conference on Maui... February 17 & 18, 2023 for a 2 BR dedicated. I could also take those points as a transfer BUT do they transfer with the 11 month availability? I know we are getting close to the 7 month mark too. Let me know - thanks!


----------



## Dracula

jodistrock said:


> I'm tossing around 2 nights at Aulani prior to a conference on Maui... February 17 & 18, 2023 for a 2 BR dedicated. I could also take those points as a transfer BUT do they transfer with the 11 month availability? I know we are getting close to the 7 month mark too. Let me know - thanks!


I sent you a PM.


----------



## DigitalOlli

sent PM


----------



## rj11225566

Any chance there's availability 7/17-7/21? Looking for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Dracula

rj11225566 said:


> Any chance there's availability 7/17-7/21? Looking for a 1 bedroom.


There is indeed availability at Saratoga Springs. But to book it, we would need to exchange info through the Private Messaging system. Check my first post to see how you can qualify for PM, and send me a message once you can.


----------



## lorenae

Looking for a studio 7/25-7/27- 1 adult.   
I’ve never rented before, so not sure how many points, etc. but I’m booked at the Dolphin and between the rate, the parking, and the resort fee, thought it might be less expensive (and better!) to look into renting points for the first time.


----------



## Dracula

lorenae said:


> Looking for a studio 7/25-7/27- 1 adult.
> I’ve never rented before, so not sure how many points, etc. but I’m booked at the Dolphin and between the rate, the parking, and the resort fee, thought it might be less expensive (and better!) to look into renting points for the first time.


There is no availability for both nights, sorry.


----------



## Mtran6

Thanks for the smooth transfer


----------



## Dracula

Point totals have been updated


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available


----------



## Dracula

Point totals have been updated.


----------



## mkaucher

Do you have points for a deluxe studio at Grand Floridian for May 1-6, 2023?  Price?


----------



## Dracula

mkaucher said:


> Do you have points for a deluxe studio at Grand Floridian for May 1-6, 2023?  Price?


This is beyond the 7-month booking window for non-home resorts. To book so far in advance, you would need to find an owner with Grand Floridian points available for rent, sorry. If you are flexible with the resort, I could book you a studio at Polynesian - let me know.


----------



## jclark2

Do you have points/ability to book a standard Poly Studio May 6 - May 11? I think it is 88 points.


----------



## Dracula

jclark2 said:


> Do you have points/ability to book a standard Poly Studio May 6 - May 11? I think it is 88 points.


I do have points -  but to complete a reservation we need to exchange info through private messaging, and you are not yet qualified - please see my first post on how to get qualified for PM, and reach back.


----------



## jclark2

Dracula said:


> I do have points -  but to complete a reservation we need to exchange info through private messaging, and you are not yet qualified - please see my first post on how to get qualified for PM, and reach back.


I should be able to PM by tomorrow evening. Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available


----------



## jclark2

jclark2 said:


> I should be able to PM by tomorrow evening. Thanks!


All set.


----------



## Dracula

jclark2 said:


> All set.


PM sent!


----------



## Mickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Hi there, would like to rent a lake-view studio at the Poly for March 14th-21st 2023...would this be available? Thank you.

Edit: slight flexibility with my dates


----------



## jreeves628

Hi!  I need a 2-bedroom for 4/8-4/14.  My dates are slightly flexible.


----------



## Dracula

Mickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee said:


> Hi there, would like to rent a lake-view studio at the Poly for March 14th-21st 2023...would this be available? Thank you.
> 
> Edit: slight flexibility with my dates


it is available - but to complete a reservation we need to exchange info through private messaging, and you are not yet qualified - please see my first post on how to get qualified for PM, and reach back.


----------



## Dracula

jreeves628 said:


> Hi!  I need a 2-bedroom for 4/8-4/14.  My dates are slightly flexible.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dracula

jclark2 said:


> All set.


Did you get my message?


----------



## PrincessEeyore

Hi there! 
Wondering if there is any availability for July 28th to August 2nd at SSR or OKW? Thank you!


----------



## Dracula

PrincessEeyore said:


> Hi there!
> Wondering if there is any availability for July 28th to August 2nd at SSR or OKW? Thank you!


Checking now, and will PM you with the answer.


----------



## Dracula

The points are still available.


----------



## Mickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Dracula said:


> it is available - but to complete a reservation we need to exchange info through private messaging, and you are not yet qualified - please see my first post on how to get qualified for PM, and reach back.


Hi there - I think I should qualify now? I have 10 posts and account is >24hrs old.


----------



## Dracula

Mickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee said:


> Hi there - I think I should qualify now? I have 10 posts and account is >24hrs old.


I cannot send you a PM yet. I think the posts on the Trade/Rental board do not qualify towards the 10-post requirement, you may need to post a few times more elsewhere.

The lake view studio shows available between 3/14 - 3/21 for 204 points.


----------



## Dracula

Mickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee said:


> Hi there - I think I should qualify now? I have 10 posts and account is >24hrs old.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## AikoE

Hi! Looking for Studio Grand Floridian
2 nights
8/25-8/27
4 adults

Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

AikoE said:


> Hi! Looking for Studio Grand Floridian
> 2 nights
> 8/25-8/27
> 4 adults
> 
> Thanks!


There is no availability at Grand Floridian for these exact dates. If you are flexible on either dates or resorts, please send me a PM.


----------



## Grant45

Looking for 2BR standard view at SSR for one night on 11/12.


----------



## Dracula

It is available for 40 points, but I cannot make reservations for less than 50 points, sorry.


----------



## kat0928

Looking for Grand Californian 1 bedroom  November 29- December 2, 2022.  Is there any availability


----------



## Dracula

kat0928 said:


> Looking for Grand Californian 1 bedroom  November 29- December 2, 2022.  Is there any availability


There is no availability at Grand Californian for these dates, sorry.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Are you willing to transfer SSR points? SSR is our home resort. Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

I would love to, but cannot do a transfer anymore from my February 2023 use year. Can I help make a reservation instead?


----------



## LTF

Looking to purchase 100 Aulani points for transfer to book June 2023. Do you still have available?


----------



## Dracula

LTF said:


> Looking to purchase 100 Aulani points for transfer to book June 2023. Do you still have available?


I do have points in the March 2023 use year, but would rather not transfer just 100 points, because I am allowed only one transfer and have over 700 points. Can I instead make the reservation for you?


----------



## Dracula

LTF said:


> Looking to purchase 100 Aulani points for transfer to book June 2023. Do you still have available?


Also, to either rent or transfer, you would need to get qualified for private messaging - see my first post for a link explaining how to qualify for PM.


----------



## LTF

Yeah. I don’t post much. I am a DVC owner. I am booking a 2 bedroom for June 2023 and need to book another studio. How much per point if I had you book?


----------



## LTF

I have rented from David’s before. What is the process for private? Would the reservation be in my name? Can the rez you make be linked to the rez I make? And can I submit room requests or do I have to go through you?


----------



## funsize0112

sent pm


----------



## Dracula

LTF said:


> Yeah. I don’t post much. I am a DVC owner. I am booking a 2 bedroom for June 2023 and need to book another studio. How much per point if I had you book?


$20 per point for Aulani.


----------



## Dracula

LTF said:


> I have rented from David’s before. What is the process for private? Would the reservation be in my name? Can the rez you make be linked to the rez I make? And can I submit room requests or do I have to go through you?


Yes, the reservation would be in your name, if you are the main guest in the studio. I don’t know if the two reservations can be linked, but ai assume so, provided you call DVC Member services to request it. And you can always submit room requests when you do the online check-in, or I can call DVC Member services.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Dracula

Point totals have been updated again.


----------



## lezliyloo

PM sent; looking for a near-future booking at BLT.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available


----------



## Dracula

Point totals have been updated


----------



## Iokepamikala08

I’m looking for Grand Californian Nov 23-29th
2 adults 2 kids 15 & 12 
Do you have any availability?


----------



## DSVinNJ

I’m looking for a small transfer of 50 points.  I know it’s a small transfer.  Let me know if your willing.  Thanks.


----------



## Dracula

Iokepamikala08 said:


> I’m looking for Grand Californian Nov 23-29th
> 2 adults 2 kids 15 & 12
> Do you have any availability?


Unfortunately, Grand Californian is booked solid for these dates - there is no availability at all, sorry.


----------



## Dracula

DSVinNJ said:


> I’m looking for a small transfer of 50 points.  I know it’s a small transfer.  Let me know if your willing.  Thanks.


I can do that - sending you a PM.


----------



## brabbyUT

Looking for any of the Disney World options available Oct 18-23, 2022.


----------



## Dracula

brabbyUT said:


> Looking for any of the Disney World options available Oct 18-23, 2022.


There is no availability for all five nights in the DVC resorts - only a night here and there. Sorry, let me know if your dates are flexible at all.


----------



## brabbyUT

Dracula said:


> There is no availability for all five nights in the DVC resorts - only a night here and there. Sorry, let me know if your dates are flexible at all.


Unfortunately, those are the dates of our fall break so we aren't flexible at all.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## brocke24

Hi. Looking for studio for 6-8 nights beginning 11/4/2022 or 11/5/2022 at Polynesian, BLT, or Grand Floridian (in that order of preference).


----------



## Dracula

brocke24 said:


> Hi. Looking for studio for 6-8 nights beginning 11/4/2022 or 11/5/2022 at Polynesian, BLT, or Grand Floridian (in that order of preference).


Unfortunately, there is no availability on these dates. If you have some flexibility, can you please send me a private message (PM)?


----------



## jodistrock

LTF said:


> I have rented from David’s before. What is the process for private? Would the reservation be in my name? Can the rez you make be linked to the rez I make? And can I submit room requests or do I have to go through you?


Not sure if you have utilized their points yet but so far so good! Contract is offered, smooth transaction & I have linked my reservation. @Dracula emailed me personally & even called me for clarification.
I use another Disney blog/site for my requests as well as online check in. (What I normally do when I use my points).
My friends & I are very excited about a trip to Aulani in February next year! @Dracula has even offered to update guests closer to our check-in date. (We may have more join).


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## jsandgren10

Looking to see about Aukani 1 bedroom regular garden view for December 16th to December 21 2021.


----------



## Dracula

I am not sure about your dates: 2021, as requested, won’t work because it is unfortunately impossible to travel back in time; in 2022 there is no availability. If you are flexible and open to stay at Aulani in 2023, please send me a PM.


----------



## Dracula

Point totals are been updated


----------



## AmyMonty

Wondering if these points are available for rent at Aulani? 30th September-3rd Oct 2022. 2 adults, 1child, 1 infant?


----------



## Dracula

AmyMonty said:


> Wondering if these points are available for rent at Aulani? 30th September-3rd Oct 2022. 2 adults, 1child, 1 infant?


Yes, but the first two nights are available in a studio, and the last night in a 1BR villa. Please send me a private message to discuss further. To get qualified for PM, there is a link with instructions in my first post.


----------



## kamabet

Hello!! I am wondering if there was availability for Riviera, BLT, Beach Club or Boardwalk 09/24/22-09/28/22?. It is for 4 adults. Thank you so much!!


----------



## hmccarter

Any points left ? 
I’m interested in Sept 4-8, Nov 6-10, Dec 25-29 
April 2-9. 

One bedroom. 
Would prefer one of the following. Beach club. Boardwalk. Bay lake. Wilderness lodge. Riveria.


----------



## hmccarter

Also Dec 18-22. Even saratoga 1 BR would work for those dates if available. I am new to this board. This is only my first comment. My number is 803-517-8056 if that’s easier. Thank you


----------



## Buzzalot

Hey Dracula - Would like to book SSR, standard studio Aug 28 to Aug 31. I will send you a DM as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

kamabet said:


> Hello!! I am wondering if there was availability for Riviera, BLT, Beach Club or Boardwalk 09/24/22-09/28/22?. It is for 4 adults. Thank you so much!!


Unfortunately, there is no availability for these dates. If you are flexible with the dates, send me a PM so we can connect and review other options.


----------



## Cyndi slagle

Would like to book a 2 bedroom villa at OKW for 2/5 -2/10


----------



## Dracula

Cyndi slagle said:


> Would like to book a 2 bedroom villa at OKW for 2/5 -2/10


This is available - I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Michelle.Moss

Hi, I am looking for December 18, 2022 - December 23, 2022 at Saratoga Springs. Standard View Studio.

Thank you


----------



## Dracula

Michelle.Moss said:


> Hi, I am looking for December 18, 2022 - December 23, 2022 at Saratoga Springs. Standard View Studio.
> 
> Thank you


I am sending you a PM.


----------



## AmyMonty

Dracula said:


> Yes, but the first two nights are available in a studio, and the last night in a 1BR villa. Please send me a private message to discuss further. To get qualified for PM, there is a link with instructions in my first post.


Oh great! No problem to change rooms. Sorry for slow reply - I’m in New Zealand! Will work out how to PM you now. This is my first time using this system, just so I totally understand - you make the reservation for me & I transfer the agreed sun to you via PayPal right? Can you tell me how many points for the three nights as per your information. Many thanks!!


----------



## Dracula

AmyMonty said:


> Oh great! No problem to change rooms. Sorry for slow reply - I’m in New Zealand! Will work out how to PM you now. This is my first time using this system, just so I totally understand - you make the reservation for me & I transfer the agreed sun to you via PayPal right? Can you tell me how many points for the three nights as per your information. Many thanks!!


Yes, this is exactly how this works 

You would have the first two nights in a deluxe studio with poolside gardens view, for 46 points, and the last night in a 1-bedroom villa, standard view, for 34 points; a total of 80 points.


----------



## Lottelicious

Hi, I’m looking for 2 nights between Sept 14-17.

First choice is AKL (either side) or Riviera. 

Preferably ADA room but they are probably taken. Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

Lottelicious said:


> Hi, I’m looking for 2 nights between Sept 14-17.
> 
> First choice is AKL (either side) or Riviera.
> 
> Preferably ADA room but they are probably taken. Thanks!


The only option is a 1BR at Animal Kingdom, with savanna view, two nights 9/15-17 for 58 points, no ADA. Would this work?


----------



## Lottelicious

Dracula said:


> The only option is a 1BR at Animal Kingdom, with savanna view, two nights 9/15-17 for 58 points, no ADA. Would this work?


Thank you but way outta my budget lol

Sept 14-17 for 2 nights. I prefer the 15-17 coz the 16th is my moms birthday 
How about Riviera?


----------



## Dracula

Lottelicious said:


> Thank you but way outta my budget lol
> 
> Sept 14-17 for 2 nights. I prefer the 15-17 coz the 16th is my moms birthday
> How about Riviera?


No availability in studio or 1BR anywhere else, sorry.


----------



## Lottelicious

Dracula said:


> No availability in studio or 1BR anywhere else, sorry.


Thank you so much for checking and the trouble. How about earlier that week? 2 nights any time that week at Riviera or AKL


----------



## Dracula

Lottelicious said:


> Thank you so much for checking and the trouble. How about earlier that week? 2 nights any time that week at Riviera or AKL


I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Westenders

Looking for points for Poly 4/10/23-4/14/23. Thanks


----------



## Dracula

Westenders said:


> Looking for points for Poly 4/10/23-4/14/23. Thanks


I can do this, but we would need to exchange info through the private messaging system. Please follow the instructions in my first post to get qualified for PM.


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Dracula

The points are still available


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated.


----------



## Sharongal74

I am looking for availability Nov 30-dec 4. Any Disney world resort


----------



## maryhvn

Any availability for Aulani October 6-13 2022? Flexible with dates if they fall within that week. Thank you


----------



## Dracula

Sharongal74 said:


> I am looking for availability Nov 30-dec 4. Any Disney world resort


Sorry, I do not have points for this period - only through the end of November and starting March.


----------



## Dracula

maryhvn said:


> Any availability for Aulani October 6-13 2022? Flexible with dates if they fall within that week. Thank you


Sorry, I can only book Aulani starting March.


----------



## Westenders

Dracula said:


> I can do this, but we would need to exchange info through the private messaging system. Please follow the instructions in my first post to get qualified for PM.


Thanks will do


----------



## Dracula

These points are still available.


----------



## qle

Dracula said:


> Remaining point totals have been updated.


Looking for Aulani 3/5/23-3/7/23. Thanks.


----------



## Dracula

qle said:


> Looking for Aulani 3/5/23-3/7/23. Thanks.


Rooms are available and you have some options. But before we can make a reservation, we need to exchange info through the private messaging system and you are not yet set up to do so. To get qualified for PM, please see the instructions link in my first post on this thread and send me a PM once you can do so.


----------



## Dracula

Points are still available.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Dracula said:


> Points are still available.


Just sent you a pm.  I'm a DVC member who is short points for an extra night to tack on to a longer trip.  Trying to rent the poly standard view from 8/13 to 8/14.  As of 2:28 pm today that's showing as available on the DVC website.  Thanks!


----------



## cory30

PM sent re: Aulani points.


----------



## Dracula

Westenders said:


> Thanks will do


Are you still looking for a Poly reservation? I sent you a PM.


----------



## mcswen

Looking for BLT or BWV 7/24-7/28.


----------



## mcswen

Forgot to add looking for 1 bedroom


----------



## Dracula

mcswen said:


> Looking for BLT or BWV 7/24-7/28.


Unfortunately, with so little notice there is no availability at any DVC resort, except for a single night.


----------



## Dracula

There is only one night available at a choice of three resorts, but not the ones you asked for.

To make a booking with a DVC member, you would need to exchange info through private messages. In order to get qualified for the PM system, please see a link to the instructions in my first post on this thread.


----------



## Dracula

mcswen said:


> Forgot to add looking for 1 bedroom


There is only one night available at a choice of three resorts, but not the ones you asked for.

To make a booking with a DVC member, you would need to exchange info through private messages. In order to get qualified for the PM system, please see a link to the instructions in my first post on this thread.


----------



## mcswen

Dracula said:


> Unfortunately, with so little notice there is no availability at any DVC resort, except for a single night.


I appreciate you looking into it. Thanks


----------



## RichV03

PM Sent


----------



## asengcha18

Looking for 5 nights stay at Aulani.

Check-in date: 9/7/2022
Check-out date: 9/12/2022

Studio or 1 bedroom, or whatever is available.

Can be broken up in 3 days stays either in the beginning or end. Please let me know.

Thanks!
Alex Seng


----------



## Dracula

asengcha18 said:


> Looking for 5 nights stay at Aulani.
> 
> Check-in date: 9/7/2022
> Check-out date: 9/12/2022
> 
> Studio or 1 bedroom, or whatever is available.
> 
> Can be broken up in 3 days stays either in the beginning or end. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> Alex Seng


Unfortunately there is no availability - max available is two nights in a row.


----------



## asengcha18

awww, thanks though!


----------



## Dracula

Remaining point totals have been updated


----------



## Dracula

Once this thread is marked closed, please reach out via private message to inquire about resort availability


----------



## Bhoffm02

Looking for EITHER a 2BR at any resort from 8/18-8/23 OR 2 studios at any resort for the same time frame. We are 4 adults and 2 kids (10 & 9). Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

There is availability in 2BR villas at a couple of resorts, SSR and OKW. Please send me a PM if you want to go further.


----------



## Dracula

Once this thread is marked closed, please reach out via private message to inquire about resort availability


----------

